# Site is loading real slow!



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

Both the tivocommunity.com and avsforum.com are loading real slow for me.

The page loads and renders stopping after the ad bar.

Then a good 20-30 seconds later the rest of the page renders. 

This happens when I first visit the site and each time I click on a thread. It happened when I clicked to create this post.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hello... 

This can happen if the route you must take has an issue with a router somewhere in between. Seeing it is both sites, and the servers are in the same locations, this is what I am guessing is happening. (I do not see any slowdown on this end or 3 other computers in different places.) 

Hope it may clear up soon for you. You can check your route by doing a Trace Route to the site if you know how.


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

That must be the case because both are loading fine now that I am at work.


----------

